# BMWNA called me about my ? on Clear coats



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

What's a clear coat?


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> I'd say "Yup!" Who is he but a disconnected person on a keyboard. He is such and "Expert" but didn't have a clue which brand of paint BMW uses.*


It's not that I didn't know. I didn't care. Sikkens sucks. Standox was or might still beused on mercedes. Big whoop.



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> He also berated us as "detailers" and "Fanatics".
> One thing about a fanatic, they know their stuff on the thing they are fanatical about. HACK and others have probably forgotten more about BMWs then he ever knew.
> *


Yeah, you fanatics were all over the late model bimmers without clearcoat weren't ya? Thank me and BMWNA for todays lesson slick.



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> If he claims to be an EXPERT he darn sure better exhibit it. It took one of US to point out a mistake HE didn't catch in HIS paintbooks.
> *


Go back and read my reply moron. Those ARE TWO DIFFERENT YEAR CHIPBOOKS. The colors are different. Learn to read. And I never said I was an expert, just know a lot more about paint than you .



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> And I don't personally car how many times he threw out "I'm painting a Porsche right now", big deal! *


If you don't care don't mention it.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *What's a clear coat? *


I think they had them in the 70s. Those see thru plastic coats that were all the rage.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

hblair said:


> *
> ...moron. *


HEY POT! THIS IS KETTLE! BETTER LOOK IN A MIRROR "Slick".


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

There were facts posted along with that name. 
Repute what I posted. Give it a try.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

hblair said:


> *There were facts posted along with that name.
> Repute what I posted. Give it a try. *


What's a repute?


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

I hope some of you get the lesson out of this. 

Remember the BMW technical service bulletin? Remember what it said? No post '93 BMW's would be delivered without clearcoat?

And Rip calls BMW of north America and he gets another story doen't he? They tell him what I have said all along, that there are some new BMW's manufactured even today without clearcoat.

Remember this before you think just because a manufacturer said it, well, that means it's gotta be true.

There's more to things than meets the eyes.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> What's a repute? *


Is it short for "House of ill repute?", never been to one of those. :angel:


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

"Bimmerfest: Bringing the BMW community together"

...sheesh....:tsk: 

Shakespear couldn't have said it any better:

"Much ado about nothing".

The exchanges here are no better than the .Org, and we all know we like to hang out HERE because we're better than that, and we respect one another. So just agree to disagree and let it go for kripes sake!!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

geomax said:


> *"Bimmerfest: Bringing the BMW community together"
> 
> ...sheesh....:tsk:
> 
> ...


Moron!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *The exchanges here are no better than the .Org, and we all know we like to hang out HERE because we're better than that, and we respect one another. So just agree to disagree and let it go for kripes sake!! *


And you asked why Rip departed Maybe you just answered your own question.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> And you asked why Rip departed Maybe you just answered your own question. *


This thread is definitely not the norm here and you know it.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> This thread is definitely not the norm here and you know it. *


I agree but the under tone has swayed and this may have been the final straw.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I agree but the under tone has swayed *


Are you refering to this thread specifically, or the forum in general?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Are you refering to this thread specifically, or the forum in general? *


General....................but this thread has really brought it out IMO


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I, for one, am ashamed by this and the original paint thread. Too many people seem more interested in bashing someone (WHO WAS RIGHT BTW!) than listening to reason. And we lost a founding member in the process.... :thumbdwn:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *I, for one, am ashamed by this and the original paint thread. Too many people seem more interested in bashing someone (WHO WAS RIGHT BTW!) than listening to reason. And we lost a founding member in the process.... :thumbdwn: *


A founding member? While I am shaken up as much as the next guy here about Rip's temporary absence ("Son, I know Rip. Rip is a friend of mine, and believe me, you're no Rip, and he won't be gone for long"), I'm not convinced of his status as a 'founding father' (although I'll patiently stand back and wait to be corrected).


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I agree but the under tone has swayed and this may have been the final straw. *


Agreed!


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

hts said:


> *
> 
> A founding member? While I am shaken up as much as the next guy here about Rip's temporary absence ("Son, I know Rip. Rip is a friend of mine, and believe me, you're no Rip, and he won't be gone for long"), I'm not convinced of his status as a 'founding father' (although I'll patiently stand back and wait to be corrected).
> 
> *


Well, I think anyone who was on Bimmer.org before the "big switch" qualifies for that title.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> Well, I think anyone who was on Bimmer.org before the "big switch" qualifies for that title.  *


Wow! Talk about a liberal interpretation of the term, 'founding member'. Oh well, if referring to Rip as a 'founding member' is any way to bring him and his delightful sense of humor back to the board any quicker, I'll not argue the point.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Posters come to this forum and specific threads on a voluntary basis. We don't have to get along because we're family or coworkers. We can come and go as we please. Some come in good faith to learn and share. Others come with different agendas. We all come with a certain level of maturity. This is probably one of the most honest interactions of humans... anonymous, unobligated, unaccountable beyond the moment. Individually and collectively, sometimes the dynamics succeed and sometimes they don't. Decency and respect seem to be the oil that keeps this engine running smoothly.


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

Just to try to lighten the tone of the thread a little, here's a scan of that show car I was talking about. '35 Ford 2-door sedan taken at Cobo Hall in Detroit in '89. All that gold is 24 karat. You could buy a couple of 2002 325Ci's for what this old Ford sold for in '92. Code 72 medium Garnett red, BTW (base/clear).


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

:banghead: 

Entertaining, but this back and forth is fruitless. 

Lets Get ready to Rumble.........:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *Man its like all 5 of my sisters kids migrated to this board just to play troll. ... snip... It sounds like a bunch of stupids just immigrated to this board.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> Dont act like a child. *


Time to let this one rest.

We all migrated to one board at some point and could have been labeled as stupid at one time or another. You too have stirred some tollish kid stuff at times so finger pointing is not something you should be engaging in:tsk:

Let's all take your last sentence into consideration, lets be adults and quit the mud slinging. Reverse migration as a result of this type of behavior/posting is negative for this board and IMO will only result in more "regulars" slowing in the sharing


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

I think people have posted hblairs original post which is very incorrect. And if you dont think people know what they are talking about here, just leave. we have people with all makes and models of BMW here, and some of them have the exact paint that you describe as not having clear coat. It is almost instantly obvious, that the discrepency is at the information level, because the END PRODUCT reflected differently. Man hblair, do you really enjoy sitting wherever you are and just egging people on, and cutting people down? I think you need to either learn to respect people, leave, or go back to you endless resources, provide hard facts, photos, scans, etc.. and hope that people will excuse your childish behavior because you "proved us wrong". Do something, just stop trolling.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Time to let this one rest.
> 
> We all migrated to one board at some point and could have been labeled as stupid at one time or another. You too have stirred some tollish kid stuff at times so finger pointing is not something you should be engaging in:tsk:
> ...


Your confused, I never trolled, I disagreed with people on the off topic board, but it never went past that, and it never got people retiring. If we are going to classify any argument under the category of "hblair" then thats ridiculous. There is a difference between cutting people down, and just debate.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

dredmo said:


> *Your confused, I never trolled, I disagreed with people on the off topic board, but it never went past that, and it never got people retiring. If we are going to classify any argument under the category of "hblair" then thats ridiculous. There is a difference between cutting people down, and just debate. *


I said "trollish" not that you where a troll so I think you are confused by my intent.

I'm not trying to classify anything, I just don't think the tone of this thread should continue. I only used your post a means to step in and comment. Yes you like to debate and there is nothing wrong with that, in fact IMO if done so in a mature way it is a positive. The key being mature and as you put it not cutting people down. I don't care who is wrong or right in this case just that it stop.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*I suggest formal negotiations and a peace treaty....*


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Spiderm0n said:


> *I suggest formal negotiations and a peace treaty....
> *












My first offer to get things rolling. :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

hblair said:


> *Just to try to lighten the tone of the thread a little, here's a scan of that show car I was talking about. '35 Ford 2-door sedan taken at Cobo Hall in Detroit in '89. All that gold is 24 karat. You could buy a couple of 2002 325Ci's for what this old Ford sold for in '92. Code 72 medium Garnett red, BTW (base/clear). *


That's a very nice looking car, but I'm pretty sure there's no clear coat on it, despite your assertion to the contrary.

hts
(holder of too many ASE, ESE, ISE, OSE, USE, and sometimes YSE certifications to list)


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

dredmo said:


> *
> I think people have posted hblairs original post which is very incorrect. *


In what way was my original post incorrect? 
Answer that question please.



dredmo said:


> *
> we have people with all makes and models of BMW here, and some of them have the exact paint that you describe as not having clear coat. *


All I can tell you is learn to read. You and "in da haus" seem to suffer from the same problem. You don't even know what I said. You only reply to what you wanted me to say. Here's what I said, read it 4 or 5 times til it sinks in...



> You do know the other chipbook page that I scanned is from the PPG '02 book? Understand? Read it again slowly. Til it sinks in. There are no contradictions at all. These are two different year models. Understand?
> 
> When the book shows a color as being a non-clearcoat color, that simply means during that year model somewhere in the world a BMW automobile was manufactured without a clearcoat. PPG and sherwin williams are letting the painters know with these chipbooks. Understand?





dredmo said:


> *
> Man hblair, do you really enjoy sitting wherever you are and just egging people on, and cutting people down? I think you need to either learn to respect people, leave, or go back to you endless resources, provide hard facts, photos, scans, etc.. and hope that people will excuse your childish behavior because you "proved us wrong". Do something, just stop trolling. *


I did provide scans from two of the leading paint providers, as well as my experience in the industry. BMWNA agrees with what I said all along, and I'm somehow wrong? What are *your* credentials? I can't wait to hear this. Lemme guess, you wash your wifes bimmer and vacum your mom's? Or maybe you once knew a painter?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

As said by more than a few here, this ones done, stick a fork in it. 

Let's take our "detailing" A$$es off to another thread and leave this alone to die.


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

I agree, that's probably the wisest thing for you to do.


----------



## dasWolf (Jan 4, 2002)

*WOW*

I think quite possibly if hblair didn't come over here throwing insults and belittling others for their lack of experience/qualifications, folks would be much more inclined to listen to him. Quite honestly, most of us have had "experience" with auto body shops in the past which has not exactly caused us to consider them to be experts on anything. In fact, many of us wash and wax guys, I'm sure, have had to repair the auto body shop's "repair" work on a few occasions. This is of course not to say that there are not very good auto body repair people or that hblair may be one of them, but an anonymous body shop guy posting his expertise on an internet forum cannot be taken at face value especially when it directly contradicts what most of us have read/been told by the actual car manufacturer. So, chill, and I am pretty sure there are at least a few folks at BMW who know a tad more about paint than even you. So forgive us for waiting to get confirmation from them before believing anything you may say. Do you rush out and buy stock when you get those "sure thing" e-mails from someone claiming to be an "expert" stock broker with "expert" information?

Now when it comes to the insults, you really come of as a jerk. Whether you are or not, I don't know as you are just some internet guy bragging about working on Porsches. It does not take 15 years of experience for someone to tell the difference between a clear coat and a single coat in most situations. So, yeah, even when polishing and fixing rock chips we may be, just maybe, able to confirm that it is a clear coat we are looking at. I'm sure that this is not your only skill so don't be getting all pissed like the 'fanatics' just got hold of your trade secret. Finally, when you happen to have a bit of knowledge that you believe yourself to be the sole possessor of, don't let it fool you into thinking you are on an intellectual level above all others. Most here don't feel the need to go through their credentials so please don't make assumptions that your list of certificate programs any fancy shop stickers make you the sole authority on anything being discussed.

By the way, the guys at the local quick lube and MAACO have ASE stickers too, maybe I should go to them instead of BMWNA should I have a problem with my car.


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

Where did I brag about working on porsches ? 

If you're talking about that thread a week or two ago, one of your classy pals here said I need to go back to my "budweiser and camaro". I guess that's cool though because he's a regular here and I'm not? All I said was I was working on a Ruf porsche and it had single stage paint. And you guys get on me for *bragging* and say nothing about what he said to me?

As far as the insults go, most of these dudes deserve it. Being a "nut" about a 3 series BMW is for high school seniors. I used to wash my car everyday and all that jazz but that's for the birds. Do you guys have families? 

Also, you relate your experiences with bodymen... If you know of any detailers who can actually use a buffer send them our way. When I say use a buffer I'm talking color sanding the paint to the correct texture and buffing every bit of said scratches out while doing it in a timely manner. Most detailers we hire make ya think they're experts, then proceed to burn the snot out of the paint or take til christmas to do a job.

So hey, don't be surprised if I don't take you for your word, you're just an "internet guy".


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Where is Mr. Shafer in this situation? I think we need to vote on booting a "new" users on this board, but I'm not in charge......

Actually I think I just wasted 10 minutes of my life reading that crap. I'll remind my friends (other viewers of this forum) to not bother reading this pointless thread :O)

Nice try breaking it up Phil, children don't listen :bigpimp: 

I agree with the person that said sleep on it, maybe alittle driving time will get you guys to perk up :thumbup:


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: WOW*



dasWolf said:


> *By the way, the guys at the local quick lube and MAACO have ASE stickers too, maybe I should go to them instead of BMWNA should I have a problem with my car. *





> _Originally posted by hblair further up in this thread^_
> *BTW, just so you know, passing those easy certification tests hasn't jack squat to do with this subject. *


I thought we were on the same page here.The ASE and I-Car decals look good at your business, but certainly don't mean much.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

hblair: q for ya. how many times can one paint over a bumper before it should be completely stripped of the paint before repainting? i asked this cuz my rear bumper had to be repainted a while ago and the body shop finally got it nearly right on the 3rd repaint.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Where is Mr. Shafer in this situation? I think we need to vote on booting a "new" users on this board, but I'm not in charge......
> *


Whatever happened to the notion/assertion that BimmerFest = Automotive Utopia?

:dunno:

Rufus, I am a firm believer in free speech. The only posts that I have ever deleted have been my own. The spirit of this site is supposed to be "bringing the BMW community together". Looks like we've got a little bit of work to do here...


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm a firm believer on free speech too. I don't disagree with you there. After reading that who paint post though, I was astonished at what I was reading, as probably was many everyday viewers of the fest. 

I used to own a forum over on ezboard (free) it had 5 users I was thrilled to death  It lasted 3 days and then my total post count was 23 hehe. Just thought I'd throw that in there. 

Maybe this is all just some water that needs to finish boiling off. 

I feel as probably most do, if someone is become a constant repeat offender of slander and putting people down and out that they need to leave. I don't think we are there yet, but this is a new revelation that I never thought of (disruptivity).... but I'm sure you're keeping a close eye though :thumbup: 

Love the board makes my day, everyday


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *I'm a firm believer on free speech too. I don't disagree with you there. After reading that who paint post though, I was astonished at what I was reading, as probably was many everyday viewers of the fest.
> 
> I used to own a forum over on ezboard (free) it had 5 users I was thrilled to death  It lasted 3 days and then my total post count was 23 hehe. Just thought I'd throw that in there.
> 
> ...


Well, I think hblair wants to be here, that obvious. Maybe hblair just needs to *try* to make ammends, by ending this discussion, and maybe contributing to other posts, on other topics. Everyone is officially welcomed, even me the nazi right wing nut. So maybe, if he can drop it, just maybe, we could see a silver lining. Jerry Garcia said every silver lining has a touch of grey.... maybe we have only seen the darkest of hblair. I mean noone could argue with me, that he has to have some useful information, since he is so qualified. Hblair I am calling you out, please end this discussion, and start contributing. If and when someone gets 100% clarification and proof of this subject, it will be posted.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I like the sound of that. You are a true man drembo. Hopefully others can follow your lead in being a man about it. If you guys are bored come check out my post of the Capital in Harrisburg, PA over on Bimmerfest Showroom. I need some tips on how to use my camera in night though :thumbup:


----------



## Elfenwolf (Jul 30, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Where is Mr. Shafer in this situation? I think we need to vote on booting a "new" users on this board, but I'm not in charge......
> I *


By all means if you feel this should be a closed club then contact the owner and ask that I be booted. After all we can't have an opposing point of view now, can we? So far all you've done for me is convince me there's some validity to that old riddle about the difference between a porcupine and a BMW.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

This paint BS reminds me of this stupidity:

Man Shot Dead over Heaven and Hell Argument 
Tue Jul 30, 9:54 AM ET 

GODLEY, Texas (Reuters) - An argument over who was going to heaven and who was going to hell ended with one Texas man shooting another to death with a shotgun, police said on Monday. 

Johnny Joslin, 20 was allegedly shot by Clayton Frank Stoker, 21, on Sunday. The two had spent Saturday with two other men night bar hopping in Fort Worth, about 40 miles northeast of Godley. 

Johnson County Sheriff Bob Alford said a witness who was the designated driver for the group told police the four men were sitting at a table outside a trailer park after their night on the town and entered into an argument about religion. The talk became heated when the subject turned to who would go to 
heaven and who would go to hell. 

Stoker said he would settle the argument and went into a house and returned with a shotgun, which he loaded and placed in his mouth, Alford said the witness reported. 

"The victim Joslin then took the gun out of Stokers mouth, saying, 'If you have to shoot somebody, shoot me,'" Alford said, citing the witness report. 

The shotgun went off, hitting Joslin in the chest and killing him. 

Stoker, a Johnson County corrections officer, has been arrested and charged with first-degree murder, Alford said.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

geomax said:


> *This paint BS reminds me of this stupidity:
> 
> Man Shot Dead over Heaven and Hell Argument
> Tue Jul 30, 9:54 AM ET
> ...


So, did he go to heaven or hell?


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> So, did he go to heaven or hell? *


I heard that all the cars in heaven have clear coats...


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Don't need clearcoat in Heaven its all puffy clouds  No dirt around at all :lmao:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Don't need clearcoat in Heaven its all puffy clouds  No dirt around at all :lmao: *


And how would you know that buddy! Huh?


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

HW said:


> *hblair: q for ya. how many times can one paint over a bumper before it should be completely stripped of the paint before repainting? i asked this cuz my rear bumper had to be repainted a while ago and the body shop finally got it nearly right on the 3rd repaint. *


Three layers sounds thick, especially on a bumper cover, which should be able to flex when lightly bumped without crcking the paint. The thicker the paint, the more prone the panel is to crack when stressed or chip when it takes a hit by a stone ( I assume we're talking about a plastic cover?) We have a mil guage that can be used to measure the thickness of paint on metal panels but theres no way to know for sure on a plastic panel that I'm aware of. I'd just keep an eye on it. Did the shop give you a written lifetime warranty? Why did they have to redo it? color match problem?


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> And how would you know that buddy! Huh?
> 
> *


Because the cartoons say so?


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

This is a very controversial subject, but it doesn't bother me  

I think in my mind that Heaven is suppose to be a place where everything is exactly how you like things to be. The Ultimate World so to say. So if you don't like dust/dirt, etc. its just not their :O)

As far as the cloud thing..... Yup cartoons are great :bigpimp: angels in the clouds worked for me while I was 5 yrs old.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *I think in my mind that Heaven is suppose to be a place where everything is exactly how you like things to be. *


I hope you think in your mind.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I hope you think in your mind.  *


Sometimes I think I am in John Malkovich's mind...


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

Shheew! Get out of here you nats! 
If you don't have anything good and negative to say, keep it to yourself!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Don't need clearcoat in Heaven its all puffy clouds  No dirt around at all :lmao: *


What do you think clouds are made of? Water condensation and DIRT! That's why it leaves hard waterspots when you let rain drops dry on your car!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

hblair said:


> *Shheew! Get out of here you nats!
> If you don't have anything good and negative to say, keep it to yourself!
> 
> *


Is that Nat King Cole, or gnats, like the insect


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> What do you think clouds are made of? Water condensation and DIRT! That's why it leaves hard waterspots when you let rain drops dry on your car! *


dirt?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Absolutely, the water vapor has to have something to adhere to in order to for the droplet. It uses particulate matter to form the raindrop.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't have answers for everything, I'm not GOD  

Maybe I should start a thread labeled: What do you picture have to be like.........

Wait didn't we already have a heated discussion about that before?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Go to this page:
Water cycle

It's a simple description but will work.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks that makes me feel like I'm back in meterology class


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Absolutely, the water vapor has to have something to adhere to in order to for the droplet. It uses particulate matter to form the raindrop. *


I always read that acid rain is caused primarily by acidic pollutants in the atmosphere absorbed into rain drops.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

hblair said:


> *
> 
> I always read that acid rain is caused primarily by acidic pollutants in the atmosphere absorbed into rain drops. *


Please read the webpage I posted for an explanation on cloud formation.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I sense a storm developing. :yikes:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *I sense a storm developing. :yikes: *


Nope, not from me. There seemed to be confusion so I found a website that has the info and posted it for all to read.

That's all from my side,
Haus


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

This is a good cross discussion though :thumbup: God/Heaven/Clouds


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Ahhhh I finally made it to 300 posts :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## hblair (Jul 18, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Please read the webpage I posted for an explanation on cloud formation. *


You're right, I thought we were talking about acid rain, not cloud formation. 

You can have this one.:thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

hblair said:


> *
> You can have this one.:thumbup: *


I'm not trying to "have" anything.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

In a perfect world, Ice cream cones would not have bones, and telephone poles would not have doors.

Beer would be from boobie taps, and m3 from gumball machines.

roads would all be one way... my way.

all channels would either have baseball, john wayne movies, or bugs bunny on them

and no matter what I am doing jet skiing or couch potatoing.... The wind would *always* be blowing in my hair!!

oh yeah, and there would be no clitons, or gores.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> I'm not trying to "have" anything. *


Haus, forget it. Just let this thread die and put hblair and all his friends on ignore list.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Good advice HACK, as always.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

> oh yeah, and there would be no clitons, or gores. [/B]


What's a cliton? Sounds kinda interesting. Is it like a hardon?


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> What's a cliton? Sounds kinda interesting. Is it like a hardon? *


yes you got it:flipoff:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Heaven must be pretty complex, like split worlds because if everyone is not suppose to have any problems or anything out of their liking.... people have different views on what makes them happy so it would have to be split i mean multiple different scenarios of the same worlds collided together with the same people to make everyone happy. I don't think anyone would be happy in a world of their own. I mean they would only be living with dead relatives or do people that are alive have a place in heaven as a copy?

ewww I don' t like what I just wrote but it would be hard to go back and fix it.... does anyone understand it?

This post makes me look like an idiot :angel:


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Heaven must be pretty complex, like split worlds because if everyone is not suppose to have any problems or anything out of their liking.... people have different views on what makes them happy so it would have to be split i mean multiple different scenarios of the same worlds collided together with the same people to make everyone happy. I don't think anyone would be happy in a world of their own. I mean they would only be living with dead relatives or do people that are alive have a place in heaven as a copy?
> 
> ewww I don' t like what I just wrote but it would be hard to go back and fix it.... does anyone understand it?
> 
> This post makes me look like an idiot :angel: *


dont sweat the small stuff, i know what your trying to convey... But then again, ask anyone on this board, and I am an idiot. SO maybe I just understand your language  :angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Heaven must be pretty complex, like split worlds because if everyone is not suppose to have any problems or anything out of their liking.... *


Well I read last year where physicists claim the have a reasonable hypothesis whereby the can prove 37 parallel universes currently.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Yeah im 22, I should have a while to go before I worry about that stuff. You never know.... I don't wanna sound religious but, I put my faith in God to take care of me after I pass on this world.

Your not an idiot you atleast know how to turn on a PC


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow! 37 we need to throw some more money into NASA and start setting voyage. It would probably take 1000 years just to get of the universe (if not more) I'm not an expert


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *I don't wanna sound religious but*


why not?


----------

